# Fuel Octane Question



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just thinking ahead to my Euro Trip in the Summer and Le Mans in a few months and was thinking. Most places certainly out in the sticks will only be 95 Octane.

Now I know some main stream places will have higher octane but if I'm doing scenic routes in a convoy it might be a case of take what fuel is available next petrol station might not be for a hundred miles.

Now the petrol sticker states 100 octane, okay unless I go Germany that won't happen but I usually use 99 Tesco or V-Power Shell which is as close as I can get.

Is it worth taking a few bottles of Octane boost one shot with me and if so what would you recommend?

Is this any good? or do these things have the potential to cause more issues? as I've never used an Octane booster.

Scoobyparts Ltd MILLERS POWER ECOMAX ONE SHOT BOOST - BOX OF 10

Or anyone else got better suggestions? I don't want to cause any short / long term problems and I don't fancy driving like Ms.Daisy.

*EDIT

I did use the search function and track back several threads as far as November 2010 just was looking for some form of advice and confirmation with the GT-R on anyones thoughts basically


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have you had a remap?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Currently running Stage 1 from Litchfield.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

EAndy said:


> Just thinking ahead to my Euro Trip in the Summer and Le Mans in a few months and was thinking. Most places certainly out in the sticks will only be 95 Octane.
> 
> Now I know some main stream places will have higher octane but if I'm doing scenic routes in a convoy it might be a case of take what fuel is available next petrol station might not be for a hundred miles.
> 
> ...


I have travelled extensively around Europe including the "sticks" and never had a issue getting Super Unleaded, the worst I ended up with once was 97 octane so I don't think you will have any issues, personally I would not use octane booster.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Arcam said:


> I have travelled extensively around Europe including the "sticks" and never had a issue getting Super Unleaded, the worst I ended up with once was 97 octane so I don't think you will have any issues, personally I would not use octane booster.


The Netherlands is a problem though. Only major brand selling 98 is BP. But as for nice drivers roads over here, erm no. Happy I run Cobb ap as can switch map to 95 on the fly. Fantastic!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Arcam said:


> I have travelled extensively around Europe including the "sticks" and never had a issue getting Super Unleaded, the worst I ended up with once was 97 octane so I don't think you will have any issues, personally I would not use octane booster.


^ You're forgetting this poxy country...Ive been trying for a few days now to get S-UL


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have used the Millers stuff over the years and in the GT-R too with no problems. I always carry 2 or 3 bottles in the boot just incase.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd rather switch maps or drive carefully than put octane booster in my tank.

I saw the insides of my subaru engine after using millers and nf race formula.

Won't be using that again.


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

My car is mapped for V-power, have you seen the price of that stuff!!!!! And it's scarcer that rocking horse poop in the country lanes. Thing is i was told the difference between that and the 99ron is significant enough to cause damage if i don't use it. What you guys think?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

freak4speed said:


> My car is mapped for V-power, have you seen the price of that stuff!!!!! And it's scarcer that rocking horse poop in the country lanes. Thing is i was told the difference between that and the 99ron is significant enough to cause damage if i don't use it. What you guys think?


If you have a cobb, fill her up with common juice and run a log. Ben can see if knock levels are ok.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Due to your Litchfield stage 1 you need not worry. Carry on as normal and "IF" you get caught out and have to put a couple of quid of normal unleaded in just change you map and lower the boost or swap to eco map until you can fill up with the good stuff.

Ecutek retains the oem knock sensors so will retard the ignition in any event.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

On route to le mans your fine there's at least 3 shell garages on the route


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Ecutek retains the oem knock sensors so will retard the ignition in any event.


Sounds like Cobb don't?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Sounds like Cobb don't?


Post #3 = OP has Ecutek.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Both Cobb and Ecutek have full time knock control , just depends how close the tuner has pushed the car to the knock limit. both systems allow a visual warning of knock to be set up.

Just ask your tuner to add a safety map for unleaded with minimal boost and a lower rev limit.


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

fuel in the towns and cites is normally not the problem, its the Motorway, most are 95 tops, thats including France, Belgium, Holland, and even Germany. I even followed the satnav off the motorway through Holland once in search of a Shell, virtually on empty when relived to see the V-power logo, only to arrive and find all they had was 95 V-Power!!!

A lot of places are now mixing E10/E85 into there "normal" unleaded! 

I believe its more important to avoid using full throttle, is that correct?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

EAndy you will be fine on unleaded with stage 1, just put it in Road mode and drop the boost to 0.5-0.7bar and it will be fine 

Regards Iain


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am interested to know more about octane booster and why people do not like or use the stuff....
the search begins!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> i am interested to know more about octane booster and why people do not like or use the stuff....
> the search begins!


This will help you then :

Octane Boosters | Fuel Tech Experts


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> EAndy you will be fine on unleaded with stage 1, just put it in Road mode and drop the boost to 0.5-0.7bar and it will be fine
> 
> Regards Iain


Good to know :thumbsup:

I've got enough vpower to get down to yours on the 13th but was slightly concerned about finding somewhere down there with vpower to make it back if these strikes go ahead or the panic buying continues!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

alloy said:


> On route to le mans your fine there's at least 3 shell garages on the route


Not the route I've planned, well thats a lie, there might be but I've never done this particular route so it's a bit of an unknown territory. 



Litchfield said:


> EAndy you will be fine on unleaded with stage 1, just put it in Road mode and drop the boost to 0.5-0.7bar and it will be fine
> 
> Regards Iain


Thats great to know, I won't be going out my way to put unleaded in but least I know now if I get in a situation like that the way to go about thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Chris956 said:


> This will help you then :
> 
> Octane Boosters | Fuel Tech Experts


thanks for that. but it doesnt tell you why "not" to use octane boosters...

i assume some of you guys on here have experience why not to....???


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> thanks for that. but it doesnt tell you why "not" to use octane boosters...
> 
> i assume some of you guys on here have experience why not to....???


+1 would like to know what issues there is, I have used NOS booster before after I ran 95 and put some in afterwards to negate the remnants of the 95 that would remain in the top up with the higher octane stuff!!


----------

